# The Beatles - Music Or Magic?



## S.J. (Jun 26, 2014)

I say magic.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nm4YlZ3oYsQ]The Beatles - And I Love Her [HQ Original Audio] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 26, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]n79B3FHi0Fs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 26, 2014)

Magic


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 26, 2014)

Most overrated band ever


----------



## Sallow (Jun 26, 2014)

The Beatles?

I guess you ain't all bad S.J.


----------



## S.J. (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YtuybFrq7Rw]The Beatles- Eight Days a Week(Studio Recording) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44YitKiVZ8E]The Beatles - I'm Happy Just To Dance With You - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LO-ClfuboNU]The Beatles - If I Fell - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Warrior102 (Jun 26, 2014)

The greatest band of all time (my opinion)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxmP9UDkoGw&feature=kp"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxmP9UDkoGw&feature=kp[/ame]


----------



## Warrior102 (Jun 26, 2014)

Skull Pilot said:


> Most overrated band ever



Paul McCartney net worth - $1.2 billion
I am fairly certain that he really doesn't give a flying-fuck what you think.


----------



## alang1216 (Jun 26, 2014)

Magic.

What are the odds that two of the greatest songwriters of the 20th century should start out in the same band?


----------



## alang1216 (Jun 26, 2014)

Skull Pilot said:


> Most overrated band ever



I was twelve when they came to the US.  I grew up with them and their influence on me and my generation had to be experienced to be understood.  I feel sorry for the generations that came before or after them they had nothing like them.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 26, 2014)

Warrior102 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Most overrated band ever
> ...



Overrated?

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSvnIwg0lEA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSvnIwg0lEA[/ame]


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 26, 2014)

alang1216 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Most overrated band ever
> ...



Seems to me only people brainwashed by the media hype of the 60s think the beatles are the greatest band ever


----------



## Warrior102 (Jun 26, 2014)

Skull Pilot said:


> Seems to me only people brainwashed by the media hype of the 60s think the beatles are the greatest band ever



If that's your opinion/conclusion, you're a bigger idiot than originally imagined.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 26, 2014)

Warrior102 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Seems to me only people brainwashed by the media hype of the 60s think the beatles are the greatest band ever
> ...



Yeah god forbid some people don't follow the flock.


----------



## alang1216 (Jun 26, 2014)

Skull Pilot said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Back then the "media" was corporate radio, TV, newspapers, etc.  They were always behind, reporting what already was, they never lead.


----------



## edthecynic (Jun 26, 2014)

Skull Pilot said:


> Most overrated band ever



Not hardly. They have always had a great sense of melody.


----------



## edthecynic (Jun 26, 2014)

Skull Pilot said:


> Most overrated band ever



Even their "sleepers" have a great melody.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 26, 2014)

The Beatles were the most evolutionary band of their era. Revolver, Sgt Peppers, White Album were jaw dropping in where they were taking music

But the Beatles got tired. They put out some shit that seemed to openly mock the buying public and say "I can publish anything I want and they will eat it up"

Songs like "Yellow Submarine" if put out by the Monkees would have been mocked. Yet with the Beatles, it was studied for "inner meaning"


----------



## Warrior102 (Jun 26, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> The Beatles were the most evolutionary band of their era. Revolver, Sgt Peppers, White Album were jaw dropping in where they were taking music
> 
> But the Beatles got tired. They put out some shit that seemed to openly mock the buying public and say "I can publish anything I want and they will eat it up"
> 
> Songs like "Yellow Submarine" if put out by the Monkees would have been mocked. Yet with the Beatles, it was studied for "inner meaning"



For once, I agree with everything you say.


----------



## alang1216 (Jun 26, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Songs like "Yellow Submarine" if put out by the Monkees would have been mocked. Yet with the Beatles, it was studied for "inner meaning"



I think Beatles fans took the Beatles music a lot more seriously than the Beatles took themselves.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jun 26, 2014)

This will give the nay-sayers an insight of the complexity of their music.... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4_H37A_-lI]Fab Faux Abbey Road Medley Part 2 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## I.P.Freely (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm a scouser, I grew up in the old Cavern, Billy Butler is  telling the truth.
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8VvoVsk9ko"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8VvoVsk9ko[/ame]


----------



## I.P.Freely (Jun 26, 2014)

Warrior102 said:


> This will give the nay-sayers an insight of the complexity of their music....
> 
> Fab Faux Abbey Road Medley Part 2 - YouTube


I love performance recordings, The lack of quality sound engineers and the cost makes it a no no.

ps CD's ruined performance recording,bring back vinyl.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 26, 2014)

Definitely magic but we're talking witchcraft.  One of the highest witches in the Druid Council of 13 - a high priest who left the occult - John Todd said the White Album is the most sacred album to witches worldwide.  I did not know of this prior to that but I would never listen to any Beatles music again.  Nor any other form of rock and roll.  It takes a while to find out how dangerous such things are including listening to the wrong music!   It sure did for me!  I'm glad I know now!    - Jeri


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 26, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Definitely magic but we're talking witchcraft.  One of the highest witches in the Druid Council of 13 - a high priest who left the occult - John Todd said the White Album is the most sacred album to witches worldwide.  I did not know of this prior to that but I would never listen to any Beatles music again.  Nor any other form of rock and roll.  It takes a while to find out how dangerous such things are including listening to the wrong music!   It sure did for me!  I'm glad I know now!    - Jeri



Did you play it backwards?


----------



## I.P.Freely (Jun 26, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Definitely magic but we're talking witchcraft.  One of the highest witches in the Druid Council of 13 - a high priest who left the occult - John Todd said the White Album is the most sacred album to witches worldwide.  I did not know of this prior to that but I would never listen to any Beatles music again.  Nor any other form of rock and roll.  It takes a while to find out how dangerous such things are including listening to the wrong music!   It sure did for me!  I'm glad I know now!    - Jeri


----------



## edthecynic (Jun 26, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Definitely magic but we're talking witchcraft.  One of the highest witches in the Druid Council of 13 - a high priest who left the occult - John Todd said the *White Album is the most sacred album to witches worldwide. * I did not know of this prior to that but I would never listen to any Beatles music again.  Nor any other form of rock and roll.  It takes a while to find out how dangerous such things are including listening to the wrong music!   It sure did for me!  I'm glad I know now!    - Jeri



Nothing can ever more evil than than this song John wrote to his mother on the white album, the witch.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jun 26, 2014)

edthecynic said:


> Nothing can ever more evil than than this song John wrote to his mother on the white album, the witch.



She was killed by a drunk driver. 
Lennon missed/loved his Mother. 
What the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## edthecynic (Jun 26, 2014)

Warrior102 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing can ever more evil than than this song John wrote to his mother on the white album, the witch.
> ...



It's sarcasm for the earlier post. Can't you see the emoticon?


----------



## Warrior102 (Jun 26, 2014)

Sorry


----------



## Dude111 (Jul 2, 2014)

S.J. said:
			
		

> I say magic.


Music AND magic!!


I love them!!!!!!


----------



## Ropey (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/rj4J6i_vw0w]Eric Clapton - While my guitar gently weeps (HQ)(Concert for George) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Jul 3, 2014)

Magic

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79uBB4anxbE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79uBB4anxbE[/ame]

The Beatles- Norwegian Wood


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 3, 2014)

Freddie and the Dreamers were better......here let me show you.....




wasnt that magic?....


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 3, 2014)

Anyone who was old enough to have seen the Beatles first appearance on the Ed Sullivan Show, knows the answer to the question in the OP.


The Beatles changed everything!


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 3, 2014)

It is impossible to explain the impact of the Beatles, to someone who didn't live through it.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 3, 2014)

Although  to recognize the full impact of The Beatles you really had to be there, the folks at Billo Island...







.... are going to try to explain as best they can,  the moment  time began, again.


In 1963, rock was in the doldrums.  Elvis went to the army and all the excitement from Chuck Berry, Jerry Lee Lewis and Buddy Holly, had died down.  Rock had gotten so bad, that this was the No.1 song in 1963...



And it just got worse from there.  This was the typical  bullshit  people had to listen to on the Ed Sullivan Show.



I was in 4th grade watching the Ed Sullivan Show with my mother, expecting to see another Bobby Vinton song and this is what I saw...




Prior to that show, everyone had butch wax in their hair, like the Fonz.

After the show, everyone was washing their hair and   combing it in front, to see how long it was.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 3, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Although  to recognize the full impact of The Beatles you really had to be there, the folks at Billo Island...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Elvis was discharged in 1960....


----------



## Ropey (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/vTmt6ZD-G_c]Jewish Beatles - Hava Nagila - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (Jul 3, 2014)

long live!






[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DkaRUtp3w8]The Beatles - You Know My Name (full) - YouTube[/ame]You know my name
Look up the number
You know my name
Look up the number
You you know you know my name
You you know you know my name
You know my name
Look up the number
You know my name
Look up the number


My favorite  part  is from 5:00 on I think that is John!   ...but the whole song is amazing!


----------



## S.J. (Jul 4, 2014)

The Beatles opened up the door for everyone.  Music started evolving at an alarming rate.  So many talented youths found success because The Beatles broke the mold.  Even Elvis saw the writing on the wall and wished The Beatles success during the Ed Sullivan Show, knowing he had just been dethroned.
It was a great time to be alive.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 4, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> Elvis was discharged in 1960....


The point was, Elvis hadn't of done anything since he went into the army.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 4, 2014)

S.J. said:


> The Beatles opened up the door for everyone.  Music started evolving at an alarming rate.  So many talented youths found success because The Beatles broke the mold.  Even Elvis saw the writing on the wall and wished The Beatles success during the Ed Sullivan Show, knowing he had just been dethroned.
> It was a great time to be alive.



Elvis wasnt a creator....by that i mean he did not compose....he just performed.....he is called the King of R&R....i dont think he was....Chuck Berry was the king....he composed and had a lot of musical influence on the 60's guys....including his guitar riffs....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 4, 2014)

the Beatles did what the 50's guys could not do....the put rock up and over the hill so to speak....when you have Symphony Orchestras playing your music you know you have been accepted by more than just the Rock crowd....


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jul 4, 2014)

Ropey said:


> Eric Clapton - While my guitar gently weeps (HQ)(Concert for George) - YouTube



I love this song.. I've read a lot about the friendship between George Harrison and Eric Clapton..


----------



## Ropey (Jul 4, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/jZfAik7wP8U]Ringo Starr - It Don't Come Easy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jul 4, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Although  to recognize the full impact of The Beatles you really had to be there, the folks at Billo Island...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I truly love your posts here in the music forum.. You weave a great story of how it all came to be.. the history, the mood.. the players.. Keep on , keepin on keepin Rock N Roll alive.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 4, 2014)

The Beatles were so different than anything around at that time.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 4, 2014)

Here's another tune that changed the world...


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 4, 2014)

Here's another Beatle monster....


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 4, 2014)

Musically, this is the only time I ever felt sorry for John Lennon.

There are two guitar leads in this song and unfortunately for John, he plays the first one and Clapton comes in right after him and it's just fucking embarrassing!

I'm sorry John, you're no Clapton!




And Yoko, will you please shut up!


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 4, 2014)

Here's another one of my personal favorites...


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 4, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Musically, this is the only time I ever felt sorry for John Lennon.
> 
> There are two guitar leads in this song and unfortunately for John, he plays the first one and Clapton comes in right after him and it's just fucking embarrassing!
> 
> ...



amen to that.....when John did that gig in NYC with Zappa, i bet Zappa could not believe how John could let that womans voice destroy his recordings.....this is one good song ruined by her infernal wailing.........


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jul 4, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Musically, this is the only time I ever felt sorry for John Lennon.
> 
> There are two guitar leads in this song and unfortunately for John, he plays the first one and Clapton comes in right after him and it's just fucking embarrassing!
> 
> ...



So I need the real story on the Yoko friction.. Fact or fiction? Hype?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jul 4, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Musically, this is the only time I ever felt sorry for John Lennon.
> ...




WTF  After watching that clip.. WHAT THE HELL?  I don't get why the hell he let her screech and belt out pure shit on stage?


----------



## Mojo2 (Jul 4, 2014)

Skull Pilot said:


> Most overrated band ever



A few days after John Lennon's slaying the wife of an older associate of mine candidly shared with us that she couldn't understand all the public expressions of grief and outrage and sorrow over the shooting.

'After all, she said, it was nothing compared to the impact of Elvis' death.'

Like her, I'm guessing you were not in the right demographic to have been touched by "Beatlemania" or, more importantly, by their music.

Therefore, you'd be missing one important ingredient which was part of the Beatles' phenomenon, when making your assessment.

Music is only partially appreciated, if at all, if it does not emotionally affect you.

Please let me know the music you like more than the Beatles'.

Although, I once dated a girl who didn't like music at all.

Strangest thing.


----------



## Mojo2 (Jul 4, 2014)

Warrior102 said:


> This will give the nay-sayers an insight of the complexity of their music....
> 
> Fab Faux Abbey Road Medley Part 2 - YouTube



My God!

These guys are great!

Rather than a clever novelty act, they provide the same kind of pure listening pleasure as listening to the originals.

EDIT: I don't know if Will Lee is still with CBS Late Nite with David Letterman's house band, but he's a member of the Fab Faux. It also features jimmy Vivino the band leader of Conan O'Brien's band.

And there's another video showing a guy who was a Beatle's album Audio Producer producing a Fab Faux rendition of a Beatles hit.

These guys are good.

Really good.


----------



## protectionist (Jul 4, 2014)

S.J. said:


> I say magic.
> 
> The Beatles - And I Love Her [HQ Original Audio] - YouTube



This is one of the all-time GREAT love songs.  I've been playing it on the guitar (including the solo) since 1964, and have played it many times in clubs, with my former band, and used to get lots of requests for it.


----------



## protectionist (Jul 4, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > The Beatles opened up the door for everyone.  Music started evolving at an alarming rate.  So many talented youths found success because The Beatles broke the mold.  Even Elvis saw the writing on the wall and wished The Beatles success during the Ed Sullivan Show, knowing he had just been dethroned.
> ...



As a rock guitarist myselfmyself, I confirm what you say.  Chuck Berry was awesome on the guitar.  An innovator and inspiration for the British bands that came later.  One of his riffs was recorded in 1970 by the Rolling Stones, on the song "Brown Sugar" (which I still play to this day)


----------



## S.J. (Jul 4, 2014)

protectionist said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > I say magic.
> ...


You've mentioned your musical prowess many times.  Perhaps you could post a video of yourself playing so we can witness it first hand.  If you're good, I will acknowledge it, I promise.


----------



## protectionist (Jul 4, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Musically, this is the only time I ever felt sorry for John Lennon.
> 
> There are two guitar leads in this song and unfortunately for John, he plays the first one and Clapton comes in right after him and it's just fucking embarrassing!
> 
> ...



John was a rhythym guitarist.  George Harrison was the lead (melody) guitarist of the Beatles.


----------



## S.J. (Jul 4, 2014)

Speaking of Chuck Berry and his influence on The Beatles...
Pay attention at about 1 minute into it.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrDoy4LDDCg]Chuck Berry -"You Can't Catch Me" (From the 1956 film Rock, Rock, Rock!) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## protectionist (Jul 4, 2014)

S.J. said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Thanks.  I don't really need  acknowledgement (I've had it for 50 years), and besides the guitar, I also play the mandolin, fiddle, and harmonica).  I'm not sure how to get a video of myself (and keep me anonymous) into this forum, but if I can find someone to help me with it, I will do that.  I suppose I could make a video without my face showing.
Some of the instructional guys do that, like a Rolling stones DVD I have.

I am better technically, with musical instruments, than I am with computers.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 4, 2014)

I'd rather have John the composer than Clapton the annoying Arpeggio One.
Can that guy play one f*ing riff without going all arpeggio?


----------



## S.J. (Jul 4, 2014)

protectionist said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Ok.  When, approximately, do you think you'll have it?


----------



## protectionist (Jul 4, 2014)

S.J. said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



I won't.  I'm about to be forum banned by westwall, who thinks he's God.


----------



## Mojo2 (Jul 4, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> Freddie and the Dreamers were better......here let me show you.....
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LjJ4WlaZpY
> 
> ...



Those moves look doofishly threatening today!

Scary and absurd. One can hardly imagine them as teen heart throbs, even in the goofy 60's.

Here is their final concert.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9fkCFxN5JU#t=53[/ame]

Freddy has since passed away.



> Uploaded on Feb 10, 2007
> 
> This was Freddies very last recorded performance in July 2000
> 
> ...


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 4, 2014)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



im sure Zappa was wondering the same thing....


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 4, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> I'd rather have John the composer than Clapton the annoying Arpeggio One.
> Can that guy play one f*ing riff without going all arpeggio?


To explain this in Navy terms, there aren't too many people in the *Lennon Class* of composers.

- Paul
- Jagger/Richards
- Townsend
- Dylan
- Fogerty (John)
- Bruce​It's not a very big list.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 4, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



not taking anything away from Elvis, he was good at what he did....but he was just a good looking white kid with a great voice....the guy standing behind him playing lead was the real gem in that band....Scotty Moore.....


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 4, 2014)

protectionist said:


> John was a rhythym guitarist.  George Harrison was the lead (melody) guitarist of the Beatles.


I agree.  But there are many people who said Paul played the lead on his bass and was actually the only virtuoso of the band.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 4, 2014)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> So I need the real story on the Yoko friction.. Fact or fiction? Hype?


It was basically "ALL PAUL".

It took him awhile to accept that his BFF was moving on in life, with a "new" significant other.

That's what happens when two people fall in love, the best friend gets left behind.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 4, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> A few days after John Lennon's slaying the wife of an older associate of mine candidly shared with us that she couldn't understand all the public expressions of grief and outrage and sorrow over the shooting.
> 
> 'After all, she said, it was nothing compared to the impact of Elvis' death.'
> 
> ...


We all grew up with the Beatles.

To the Woodstock generation, Lennon's death was like the Kennedy assassination.

I know I'll never forget the moment I heard the news.  I was partying with friends at a buddy's apartment and it was a really great night.  We were all drinking, smoking pot and laughing pretty hard at the dumbest shit.  And when I say "laughing", I mean laughing so hard your sides started to hurt.  And we were also listening to the radio.

And it was during one of those hysterical laughing rants, someone in the living room goes, *"Hey, someone just got shot."  

"Hey, everybody shut-up!"

"Who got shot?"

"I dunno, it's someone big."

"Well, who was it?"

"I didn't get the name."

"They just said he died!"

"Who?"

"I don't know!"*

Then we heard the words, *John Lennon*.

There was roughly 20 people in the apartment at the time and not a word was spoken by anyone after that moment.  Not one word.  The whole apartment went silent.  Then everyone just kind of filed out at their own pace and left.

And that was it.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jul 4, 2014)

alang1216 said:


> Magic.
> 
> What are the odds that two of the greatest songwriters of the 20th century should start out in the same band?



Zero.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jul 4, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Definitely magic but we're talking witchcraft.  One of the highest witches in the Druid Council of 13 - a high priest who left the occult - John Todd said the White Album is the most sacred album to witches worldwide.  I did not know of this prior to that but I would never listen to any Beatles music again.  Nor any other form of rock and roll.  It takes a while to find out how dangerous such things are including listening to the wrong music!   It sure did for me!  I'm glad I know now!    - Jeri



Dude...your turnip truck just arrived!


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jul 4, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > I'd rather have John the composer than Clapton the annoying Arpeggio One.
> ...



Jim Steinman
Harry Chapin


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 4, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > I'd rather have John the composer than Clapton the annoying Arpeggio One.
> ...



i would add 

Brian Wilson
Neil Young
Ray Davies
Steve Winwood

and in the early days the 2 guys who inspired all these guys 
Chuck Berry and Willie Dixon.....


----------



## alang1216 (Jul 4, 2014)

Jarlaxle said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Paul Simon


----------



## S.J. (Jul 5, 2014)

alang1216 said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...


James Taylor


----------



## alang1216 (Jul 5, 2014)

S.J. said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...



Not sure we're still in Lennon's league so I'll add:

Jim Croce


----------



## TheIceMan (Jul 5, 2014)

The Beatles set the stage for everything we listen to.  Their music is timeless.  It's as good today as it was in the 60s.  There are few bands that can say that.   They set the stage everyone else plays on.  

Only James Hetfield comes close.


----------



## editec (Jul 5, 2014)

Skull Pilot said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



No, lad.

People of the generation who grew up with the Beatles simply knew the music that came before them and understood that the Beatles were giving us something new and something that we thought was special.

Its fairly clear to me that you not only do not understand people, you also clearly do not understand the power of things in relation to their _place in time_/

You must be young.


----------



## TheIceMan (Jul 5, 2014)

put a timeline on this ....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XHFjW-NnZw]The Beatles - Come Together #TheBeatles [Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 5, 2014)

TheIceMan said:


> The Beatles set the stage for everything we listen to.  Their music is timeless.  It's as good today as it was in the 60s.  There are few bands that can say that.   They set the stage everyone else plays on.
> 
> Only James Hetfield comes close.



Metallica?....why?....


----------



## S.J. (Jul 5, 2014)

alang1216 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


Yeah, he was good too.  Saw him play at a theater once and he was excellent.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 5, 2014)

S.J. said:


> I say magic.




I say garbage. The progenitors of vacuous pop crap.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jul 5, 2014)

So...Britney Spears must be more your speed, then?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 5, 2014)

That would be an example of the resultant pop crap, you idiot.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 5, 2014)

While Jimi Hendrix took the use of "feedback" to another level, John Lennon claims this was the first time "feedback" was ever recorded in a song.


----------



## protectionist (Jul 5, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > I say magic.
> ...



You would.  Beatles would be too Anglo-American for you.  You might like a more multicultural band.  How's this for your speed ?  Algerian lead guitarist.  Japanese rythym guitarist.  Mongolian bass guitarist.  Bolivian drummer.  Russian, Tahitian, and Bulgarian singers.  

And how would you know good guitar music ?  Do you play the instrument ?  Come back when you can strum 3 chords.


----------



## S.J. (Jul 6, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


Let's give credit where credit is due.  Unkie is a wind instrument aficionado.  He's a master of the meat whistle, skin flute, and bag pipe.  Don't sell him short.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 6, 2014)

Jarlaxle said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Lennon and McCartyney produced prodigious consistent greatness under pressure.
NO OTHER composer comes close to what they did in the limited time span in which they did it.


----------



## konradv (Jul 6, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGcGxZfzG94"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGcGxZfzG94[/ame]

The Beatles- The End


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 6, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



Bach,Mozart and Beethoven.....composed LOTS of Music in the same amount of time....and what they composed was a lot more complex....


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 6, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...



I actually enjoy Mozart and lots of his compositions are derived from his own compositions.
On the other hand, he had to compose on a weekly basis in order to eat.
If he had a contract he would have composed an immense amount of completely original and beautiful music; probably far more than Lennon or McCartney.

I'm not into Bach and Beethoven so I wouldn't know.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 6, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Mozart did compose far more music than Lennon and McCartney...and he did work under contract some times....though he did not care to do so....


----------



## alang1216 (Jul 7, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > I say magic.
> ...




Progenitors of vacuous pop *gold*.  But also much, much more.


----------



## alang1216 (Jul 7, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> Bach,Mozart and Beethoven.....composed LOTS of Music in the same amount of time....and what they composed was a lot more complex....



Yes, their music is wonderful but Lennon and McCartney were also poets.  Great music AND great lyrics.  Very rare.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jul 7, 2014)

Steinman and Chapin manage it.

Hey...you have to love a guy who writes a song called, _In The Land Of The Pigs, The Butcher Is King_.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Aug 16, 2016)

konradv said:


> Magic
> 
> "]
> The Beatles- Norwegian Wood



Are ya'll brain dead? "Magical Mystery Tour" and magic.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Aug 16, 2016)

Harry Dresden said:


> the Beatles did what the 50's guys could not do....the put rock up and over the hill so to speak....when you have Symphony Orchestras playing your music you know you have been accepted by more than just the Rock crowd....



Only because they came from a rowdy town like Liverpool where classical musicians didn't fit in and wanted to.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Aug 16, 2016)

Billo_Really said:


> Here's another Beatle monster....



This was my favorite song when I was 4 years old.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Aug 16, 2016)

Harry Dresden said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Musically, this is the only time I ever felt sorry for John Lennon.
> ...



What do you think about her song "Kiss, kiss kiss"? 

BTW It's just a sound effect. Zappa loved them.

I bet she needed a cough drop after that.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## S.J. (Aug 27, 2016)

*And Yoko, will you please shut up*!

amen to that.....when John did that gig in NYC with Zappa, i bet Zappa could not believe how John could let that womans voice destroy his recordings.....*this is one good song ruined by her infernal wailing.........*


[/QUOTE]
She ruined more than John's songs, she ruined John (and the Beatles).


----------



## Kat (Aug 27, 2016)

S.J. said:


> *And Yoko, will you please shut up*!
> 
> amen to that.....when John did that gig in NYC with Zappa, i bet Zappa could not believe how John could let that womans voice destroy his recordings.....*this is one good song ruined by her infernal wailing.........*


She ruined more than John's songs, she ruined John (and the Beatles).[/QUOTE]



I can't even listen to that screeching. WTH was wrong with that woman? Barf.


----------



## Kat (Aug 27, 2016)

I can't make out most of the video's because they didn't carry over well with the new software transition.

One of my favs..


----------



## Kat (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Aug 28, 2016)

I say real.

 I was at Paul McCartney's One On One concert recently and you cannot fake "live" they way he performed.

*Let It Be Paul McCartney, One On One August 7, 2016 *


----------



## Gracie (Aug 28, 2016)

I was never much of a beatles fan. I listened to it, yes, and some I enjoyed....but not all. I thought it kinda goofy.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 1, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I was never much of a beatles fan. I listened to it, yes, and some I enjoyed....but not all. I thought it kinda goofy.



What do you think of this song?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 1, 2016)

Is that the Hollywood Bowl?


----------



## Picaro (Sep 4, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Yes. Outside of *Eleanor Rigby* and a couple of others they're nothing to write about, just a timely marketing success aimed at sucking disposable income out of the pockets of 12 year olds. They stood out mainly because most 'rock n roll' and pop sucked even worse in those days, as any review of the Billboard top 100 in those years clearly show. Truly execrable garbage, and few gems. Hard to believe any adults still listen to it.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Sep 4, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> I love this song.. I've read a lot about the friendship between George Harrison and Eric Clapton..



LGS this was a friendship that held the restraints of love, hate and jealousy and gave us the wonderful tune "Layla"...


----------



## alang1216 (Sep 6, 2016)

Picaro said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


Can you name any other band that transformed rock the way they did?  They reinvented the genre.


----------

